# CPC-A Vs. CCS



## jckelley714 (Nov 16, 2018)

I have been looking for a job since receiving my CPC-A certification, but most job postings require more experience or a higher grade certification. Recently someone told me that they found a position open for a Certified Coding Specialist (CCS) Apprenticeship. CCS is a certification obtained through the American Health Information Management Association (AHIMA), not AAPC. A google search indicates that a CCS is basically the same as a CPC. Is this accurate? Again, this position is advertising a CCS Apprenticeship job, and I am just wondering if my CPC-A certificate qualifies me for the position.


----------



## hperry10 (Nov 18, 2018)

*CCS is not the same*



jckelley714 said:


> I have been looking for a job since receiving my CPC-A certification, but most job postings require more experience or a higher grade certification. Recently someone told me that they found a position open for a Certified Coding Specialist (CCS) Apprenticeship. CCS is a certification obtained through the American Health Information Management Association (AHIMA), not AAPC. A google search indicates that a CCS is basically the same as a CPC. Is this accurate? Again, this position is advertising a CCS Apprenticeship job, and I am just wondering if my CPC-A certificate qualifies me for the position.



The CCS certification is for inpatient coding. The CPC certification does not prepare you for that. AHIMA credentials do not  have an apprentice status because AHIMA requires test candidates to have education or prior experience when registering to take one of their exams unlike AAPC where anyone who can pay for the exam can take it. The Apprenticeship you are referring to is likely a position that employer created for someone with the CCS certification who just has education and maybe not a lot of experience. Best of luck with your job search.

Heather, CPC

2018 Treasurer, Cape Coders


----------

